# dobie play date



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

opie's been making most of his play dates with holly before her owner goes back to uni tomorrow. no more dobie dates until christmas now, he's going to have to settle for his mate reds.










































































































maybe we should change their names to romeo and juliet


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

lovely photos and doggies


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovely pictures of 2 stunning dogs


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

STUNNING ! lovely woofers


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

Love the pictures. They are beautiful. I absolutely love Dobermänner


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

They are surely fun and cute to watch playing together, can you take a video?


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I love seeing them play together  I've got a couple of videos. I'll put them on later when I'm on computer and not my phone.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

hope you like the video


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

tattoogirl73 said:


> hope you like the video


beauuutttiiiifffuuullll!!!! <3


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Just adorable. My absolute favourite breed and 2 stunningly gorgeous dogs. In fact I get a lump in my throat watching them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I love their tails.  Lovely dogs.


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Great pics and lovely looking dobes!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

here's another video of them


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous :001_wub: Dobermans are by far my favourite breed,I just hope one day I'm in the right position to be able to own one.


----------

